# Help a newbe!!!



## newbe-gbp92 (May 13, 2012)

I'm Buying an old farmhouse with about 6 acres. I've never own a tractor of any kind before and know very little about them. I need help figuring out what to get. 

I'm going to be mowing 3 to 3.5 acres of mostly flat land. In addition to mowing I plan to use the tractor to plow an approximately .10 to .125 mile long driveway. I've got a budget of $3500 to $4000. 

What size mower deck should I get? How many HP? Any specific recommendations for a tractor? 

Thanks!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*tractor*

Welcome to the forum! I'm sure that the members will have several suggestions.
As for me,I'd recommend looking for something along the lines of a Ford 2N/8N,or, perhaps a Farmall or Chalmers. With a good belly mower,and a front blade,or loader,it would be very useful.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

How about a larger zero turn unit with a snow blower attachment? The ZTR mower will make cutting grass go a lot faster, and they are pretty handy with a blower due to having a short turning radius. Otherwise, jhngardner's suggestions are good too. You see a ton of the Fords and Farmall's out there for just the type of work you plan to do. Another thought would be to landscape the yard so you don't have to mow so much. How about planting a certain amount to prairie or flowering plants (scatter seed, not organized beds) and just mowing paths through it and maybe a few larger areas in between for gatherings/kids to play/etc? Would save you a ton of time mowing that much grass, and it would give you a quiet place to walk and enjoy the scenery. Just a thought...


----------



## newbe-gbp92 (May 13, 2012)

Good ideas, thanks. 

Do you think a John Deere D170 or a Husqvarna LTG26K64 is big enough? 

I've checked Craigslist and found a few Fords Farmalls locally that I may go look at. Just not sure I want something that big. Seems like it might be hard to maneuver around trees, buildings, etc.

Thanks


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, over here in OZ there is a big trend towards what Country Boy suggests; seeing as we're the second driest continent it makes sense to have little lawn areas and have native long grasses growing, saves on watering as well as mowing.
Cheers :cheers:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I realize that just buying a house, the budget is probably tight. If you have $4000 and want something new, the 2 tractors you mentioned would work for a while, maybe 4 to 6 years or so. Keep in mind that 3 acres of lawn is fairly large and your snow removal duty is above average as well. Both of the machines you mentioned are lawn tractors, which means they are lighter duty than garden tractors. You would be better served with a garden tractor especially for the snow removal, but they are gonna rock your budget to the tune of $5000 to over $10,000 if you want ALL the bells and whistles. Lets say you are in a position where money isn't a problem, I'd be looking at the Deere X700 series or a similar sized Simplicity or Massey Ferguson or Kubota and then you'd be able to attack pretty much any snow storm. and have a reliable machine for many years with normal maintenance.


----------



## BTS (Mar 14, 2012)

Here's a bit of advice,
Stay far, far away from any lawn mowers/lawn tractors/garden tractors that are from Wall-Mart, or any other hardware stores. Brands like Husqvarna, Pollen pro, or any other brand that these stores carry. If you are wanting a good mower that will last, i would look around for a older Kubota with a belly Mower, or a International / Farmall Cub Low Boy or something. And remember, always stay very far away from Cub Cadet, unless less it is older then the 1980.
I don't mean to be a downer, but i have been there before with these cheaper mowers, and they will always break down and leave you with a very tall lawn.
Good luck on your search, :cheers:
And have fun with your new mower


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Husqvarna GTH24v52LS? You would have to add a hitch lift, and get a box scraper but it would fit your budget, and it is a step above the rest. Check them out at husqvarna.com.


----------



## newbe-gbp92 (May 13, 2012)

Hey, anybody know anything about John Deere X534's? It's the 4 wheel steer model. I found a 2008 with 294 hours online at a local Deere Dealer for $3950. I'm thinking it would cut down on mow time and also allow me to attach a plow. I like the idea of cutting down the mow time with a zero turn but they aren't very versatile. My biggest problem with the zero turns is snow removal and all around utility type work.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

John Deere just came out wiyh a new 100 series of tractors that maybe just what your looking for .Its a Sub-compact tractor not a large riding mower and you can get LOTS of implements down the road as needed. you should purchase something with a FEL already on it then you just need to take off the bucket to put on a blower,blade or whatever, skidsteer actually makes a lot of attachments for smaller tractors also. bobcat also makes a nice small tractor


----------



## Gibby (Oct 17, 2011)

With that budget, buy an old John deere 318 and whatever attachments you'll need, and with the rest of the $, take the wife on a vacation.


----------



## cmac (Jun 17, 2012)

Yeah I agree with staying away from a new Cub Cadet , sad but they are junk now and u'll be purchasing another one in 5 years. If your looking at used garden tractors I'd look for a used JD 400 series, Ingersoll (my favorite), or Simplicity. Im not a big zero turn guy- but they are fun. If ur looking new I'd look at a JD (dealer not box store!!) or Simplicity. Either way it's a pricey investment but the biggest thing is to take care of it.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Well, from personal experience - ive had one brand new tractor since ive been mowing yards - a 92 white ( MTD) - ive taken real good care of it/maintained it regular - my dad still mows his 2 acres with it every week. 
Pop actually uses a '45 farmall H with a wide front end and 'meyers' plow blade on the front to clean the driveway off in the winter , plows the garden in the spring and uses it for multiple other projects.

My 'fleet' down here is mainly free to $75 tractors , ranging from 1969 to 2003 and various makes - majority of them needed very little to put them right back to mowing status ( one freebie took $8 to fix and was mowing the yard that day). I dont mind getting my hands dirty.

I prefer older tractors for the flathead motors - im not a huge fan of OHV motors ( i own a few of them) - just cant beat the flatheads for power/longevity.


Older tractors have more going for them, like attachments that would cost extra down the road , stronger built , ect - the bad side would be possible motor/trans problems - depends how close its inspected when purchased.

New tractors have the cost factor to deal with, cheeper production costs ( means cheeper made) , more electronics , high priced parts/implements.


I have a 4WS mower - a 95 MTD with an 18HP briggs opposed twin and 42" deck - thing is a beast and steers on a dime - its a lil strange with the tight steering radius, but cool to drive.


----------

